# corys don't like light?



## nhwoj (Nov 6, 2011)

today i got a light for my new aquarium, and as soon as i turned it on my emerald cory went into his driftwood hideout and stayed there. turned the light off, twenty minutes pass, i go and check on them, and he's out of his cave. does anyone else have corys who don't like lights?


----------



## LPUIG73 (Jul 18, 2010)

I experienced the same reaction from my fish when I first switched from traditional fluorescent lighting to T5HO. And it wasn't only the Corydoras in my tank that avoided direct exposure to the new, more intense light. Every fish seemed to want to swim under shade. My tank was well planted and there was enough places for the fish to go..


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning n...

Corys originally come from well shaded streams of South America and the Amazon. So, that may be the reason they're light sensative. I have several different kinds of Corys and keep them in heavily planted, large, low light tanks. Even in low light, they're not extremely active and prefer the shaded areas. When the tank lights go out, then they're very active and the rest of the fish go into their "sleep mode". 

If your tank is well lit for the benefit of your plants, then you need to float Water sprite or Water wisteria in a corner of the tank for shade. I have a lot of Cryptocoryne in my tanks too. This plant grows into a medium sized ground cover, a good hiding place for Corys. Provide some shade for these fish and they'll be more comfortable. 

Just a thought to consider or not.

B


----------



## kefir (Nov 28, 2011)

*http://www.pissedconsumer.com/consumer-reviews/veterinary.html*

Hi guys! I have recently bought corys, but I'm not sure I take care of them correctly..What are the main rules of taking care of these fish?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

As long as you have plants, that in of itself will produce some shade. I don't float any plants and have several species of Cories. I think mine have become accustomed to the lights I have and some are pretty intense. Your fish just may need some time to adjust to it.


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

That's weird, mine is always in the open light, searching for shrimp pellets
(yes he does have many options for hiding.)


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

all of my cories are very active in both my tanks, granted the light is generic LED that comes with the aqueon setups, but the light is bright. i did notice some hiing when i first got these guys, but i and second dotfrog's experience, mine always have their barbels in the substrate looking for shrimp pellets and algae wafers. they only go in the shade to take a break or to sleep (usually dogpiled on eachother)


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have 2 Albino Cory's that don't mind the light and 1 that hates the light


----------



## LPUIG73 (Jul 18, 2010)

Marci99205 said:


> I have 2 Albino Cory's that don't mind the light and 1 that hates the light


Maybe the one that doesn't like the light just needs to wear sunglasses? *pc


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

nhwoj said:


> today i got a light for my new aquarium, and as soon as i turned it on my emerald cory went into his driftwood hideout and stayed there. turned the light off, twenty minutes pass, i go and check on them, and he's out of his cave. does anyone else have corys who don't like lights?


My cories hate the light too and I have plants for them to hide in plus lots of floating duckweed to tone down the lights. I've thought of going 'lightless' but in these dim winter months I wouldn't be able to see much in the tanks so cories continue to hide.


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have cories that dont seem to mind the two 54W 48 inch T5's in the 55G tank. They are actually pretty bright since I use marine lighting in a non planted (real that is) but they sure arent shy when they have their one meal of the day. I have a three little speckled ones though that are always hiding. The others are out and about most of the time.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

I've now had these same set of 4 corys in three different tanks who's light range from high to low. In all tanks these corys are playing both with the light on and off.


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

nhwoj said:


> today i got a light for my new aquarium, and as soon as i turned it on my emerald cory went into his driftwood hideout and stayed there. turned the light off, twenty minutes pass, i go and check on them, and he's out of his cave. does anyone else have corys who don't like lights?


Yes, mine do the same thing. I moved some plants around so they would have more places in the shade but it is disappointing not to see them out when the light is on. I have floating plants which I hoped would help tone down the lights (coralife 6700 x2) but that doesn't seem to help either. *frown


----------



## Angiee (Jul 11, 2012)

Mine didn't like light as well


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I have albino, peppered and panda cories and all of them go hard lights on or off doesn't seem to matter. 24 hour a day playing tag or hunting food lol.


----------



## Chandavi (Jun 12, 2012)

While they do naturally live in shady areas of streams, I think that the _number_ you are keeping may be playing more of a role here than light. I have a group of 8 _corydoras pygmaeus_ in my little tank and they seem to have no problem with the light. I have a "cave rock" in the center that provides an area of total darkness at all times, but I never see the cories hiding in it. They seem to prefer swimming around in the open water and weaving through the plants. Granted, when the light turns off they do become very active for about an hour, but I believe that this is a natural "feeding time" instinct. They do not cower or hide when I turn the light on in the morning. Consider your numbers. Do you have less than 6-8 together? Do you only keep a trio? That may be why they are uncomfortable. Only one or two? They are probably terrified of being in the open with no friends. Remember, "safety in numbers." That seems to be how cories think. While some sites seem to say that 3-4 is a safe minimum number, I have read about individuals who increased their group size to six and have seen immediate positive results.


----------

